# Calendar Pics of Chicks with Dogs



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Same thing here, this thread is for pics of girls with dogs. They can be seasonal, a little skin is ok, no nudity or half nudity please. bathing suit pics are ok, remember the targeted audience. Please include the dogs name, the girls name is optional. Also make sure pic is as large as you can post, in case I need to resize or crop. I will have this thread open til the end of Oct. Then I will put the calendars together and then they will be up for sale  Thank you all for your participation.

Hugs to all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Whoop whoop!!!! I'll be taking new pics for you here soon k


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesomeness Krystal, hope the other gals join in, gotta get some of me and Odie


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, yes you do


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Ashes and Yoli (me  lol)
APBT LA,CA
I can prob find a better one


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Yoli, thank you, you can post however many you want I will have to go thru all of these. Hugs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Lauren


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Am bully , vancouver BC Canada
Luna








crush
















cali


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^ great pics girl


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Jessie (me) and Tau


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo, thank you ladies, Angel those pics are awesome and Jessie you do have a great smile


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Tye girl, u want me to repost the pics i sent you here, or r we goo? ha no not goo good! :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nah we are good, I can use them as well, but I think we would all love to see Diane's gorgeous face


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

k oa, here you go.....Diane & Chewee



Kasey & Chewee


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome pics Davo, they both have such great smiles


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

Tubs and his mommy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice Sparta, great pic, thanks for adding


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There's no bikini's or hot bodies in these, but Ecko made me laugh and my GF said they were cute pics.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Chics with dogs?

Here you go:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> There's no bikini's or hot bodies in these, but Ecko made me laugh and my GF said they were cute pics.


girl these are awesome  I didn't say they had to be bikini shots, lol. You have a great smile 



jmejiaa said:


> Chics with dogs?
> 
> Here you go:


lmaooooo, you are too much


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's Sharky!!! What a cool dog he is, love that guy. He has his own youtube channel


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Tye.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one of Justice and I  I'll have more and some with D here soon


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's Sharky!!! What a cool dog he is, love that guy. He has his own youtube channel


I know I love him. It's like his owners have a petting zoo in their yard.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Krystal that is a great pic, I am super happy you have her now


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill post some this weekend =] I gotta take sum .. thank you so much for doing this .. =]


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really my pleasure Izzosmommy, I am gonna enjoy putting all these together  I look forward to seeing what you do, and I am gonna try to get some of me and Odie and Missy this weekend as well


----------



## CrystalMarie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have some but i cant get them to show up :/


----------



## CrystalMarie (Sep 19, 2011)

Me and Bo


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh crap i forgot all about this me n my babies gotta get up in here lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife Lori with Poison Ivy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Doug you need to put up the one with Lux giving her a kiss. That is such an amazing photo of the both of them


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lori with Lux.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Doug you need to put up the one with Lux giving her a kiss. That is such an amazing photo of the both of them





Elvisfink said:


> Lori with Lux.


 she's right.. that is an amazing photo! Truly a calender pick!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what I'm talking a boot!!!! LOL that has been one of my favorite pic of your for a long time. Such an amazing boy. R.I.P. sweet Lux.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great pics all, Doug I am lovin that photo of Lux with Lori, awesome pic, thank you all for your participation


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one of Justice and I where I don't look so poopy loll


----------



## erod32 (Mar 9, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Here's one of Justice and I where I don't look so poopy loll


Nice dog.. And nice tattoos... Nuthing cuter than a girl with tattoos and a pitbull...!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why thank you  I need to get my sleeves finished super bad lol. So much unfinished work  I'm always giving the tattoos and never have time for my own


----------



## ILLJWILL11 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Milo and My Wife*

Here is Milo with my wife!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome, just like in the other thread, you all have until next weekend to submit pics, I will be, well will have a mod close this thread then and make up the calendar. I will start on this when I get back from Nationals and write a huge paper for school. Thank you all for participating.


----------



## erod32 (Mar 9, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Why thank you  I need to get my sleeves finished super bad lol. So much unfinished work  I'm always giving the tattoos and never have time for my own


i know what you mean...ive been trying to finish mine as well.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

erod32 said:


> i know what you mean...ive been trying to finish mine as well.....


I love being a tattoo artist but dang I wish I had more time for my own art.


----------



## erod32 (Mar 9, 2011)

that's koo that ur an artist...too bad ur too far away from me....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a reminder Sunday Oct. 9th is the LAST day for submissions. Get your entries in before then. Thank you to all who have participated so far.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Natawnie's Gator Zone, Alligator Alli, their friend Bear and myself. (left to right)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

more of yourself please.. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thread is now CLOSED! Thank you all for your submissions, gonna be hard to choose  I will have these done by the first part of Dec. Maybe sooner depening on school work.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw hell I was gunna ask you for one more day to get a pic of me and D  next time


----------

